# TR: Monarch Pass 01-01-08 HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tele dudes were down in the valley and were the first to break a trail back up to the ridge. Thanks guys.








Skinning back up it was obvious there was close to a 100" base back there. It is also obvious that the winds had been high in the area this season. Weird things like this had formed.








The skin out to Peck's Peak is a wind hammered desolate ridge.
















This is what passes for a tree up there. The wind had just gnarled it and I think the wood peckers had fun with it too.
















A look back at what we had climbed. We had hiked in from the road below left of the radio tower that angles upward right in the trees.








The wind turned out to not be bad, well at least until we reached the top of Peck's Peak. Then it was about as cold and inhospitable of a place as can be. My thermometer read about 5 degrees FH. The wind is what really made it suck. The ridge was just hammered.








Down lower in the trees the snow got soft and ridiculously deep. 








Down lower I found a nice little wind pillow to drop off of.








cont...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The snow was good here too.








A look back at Peck's from the out trail. Just nasty up there.
















We made one more lap in the Foose's creek bowl.








Then it was out to the radio towers...
















And down the ridge straight back to the car.
3300 vertical ft climbed and descended, 4 laps made, and we were out for 6.5 hours. Not bad for my third day out and only my second in the backcountry.

The New Year is off to a great start!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

NICE love the pics!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

good shit man looks fun


----------

